# Anyone know anything about Handbell notation?



## pianoorlando (Feb 13, 2008)

Do the individual players use the same sheet music as the conductor (simple grand staff) or does each player have a special part for their bells, just like a violin player would have in an orchestra.

Thanks!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi pianoorlando,

In my handbell choir, we all read from the score that shows all parts. This is a blessing in disguise for our church group, as at times someone will be ill, and someone has to take on an extra bell or two.


----------



## pianoorlando (Feb 13, 2008)

Krummhorn said:


> Hi pianoorlando,
> 
> In my handbell choir, we all read from the score that shows all parts. This is a blessing in disguise for our church group, as at times someone will be ill, and someone has to take on an extra bell or two.


Did the score look like an orchestral score (a staff for each player) or did it look like a grand staff (piano) with all the notes written on that one staff?

Thanks again!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

All our music for handbells is grand staff - showing treble and bass clef. 
The largest bell in our set sounds the G just below middle C, yet in the score that note is written on the bottom line of the bass clef. 

Are you an avid handbell ringer as well?


----------



## pianoorlando (Feb 13, 2008)

Krummhorn said:


> All our music for handbells is grand staff - showing treble and bass clef.
> The largest bell in our set sounds the G just below middle C, yet in the score that note is written on the bottom line of the bass clef.
> 
> Are you an avid handbell ringer as well?


Not yet. I am a music teacher for a k-8 private school and we are thinking about starting a bell choir. So I am trying to research and teach myself as fast as possible so I can be prepared to start this program by next fall.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Does the school have a set of handbells yet? If not, you probably know that there are 3 main manufacturers of these:

Schulmerich
Malmark
White Chapel
Schulmerich is the cheapest (cost wise - but still great quality) of the three. Our church set is from this manufacturer. 
Malmark's are at first very tinny (too bright for my ears) sounding until they get "broken in", then they become the Cadillac of handbell sound - but that breaking in period seems to take several years. 
I've not yet heard a set of White Chapel's ... really no opinion on that manufacturer.

Hopefully, if not already purchased, your school has adequate funding for buying these bells ... even the Schulmerich's can be quite expensive. Need to have a budget for routine maintenance on these bells too ... Schulmerich recommends factory service once every 5 years to repair/replace the moving parts that wear out over time.


----------

